# Tuxedo Rashguard



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

BJJLifestyle Tuxedo Rashguard Â« MMAGearGuide.net

Alright, who's got a screenprinter?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

haha thats quality man, i want one of those... shame its in the usa


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

go into town wearing this, youll look smart (door supervisor: lads, shirts only lads, no ts, no polos) but youll also be ready if something kicks off, genius idea.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks straight out of Chippendales.


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

i lol'd 

although the neck line seems slightly.. erm 'low' lol


----------



## danny boy (Sep 19, 2009)

just purchased one


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

danny boy said:


> just purchased one


where from? all places i came across where in the states, would sting me for customs n excise


----------



## danny boy (Sep 19, 2009)

theBJJlifestyle.com - Tuxedo Rash Guard - [ONLY A FEW LEFT!]

Coming from the US and its costing Â£40 but i've been looking for something to waste a bit of money on and this is off the scale on the super awesome chart..


----------

